# The Perfect GSD



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

Here's our new weekly discussion topic (compliments of Wisc. Tiger







).

What do you consider to be the perfect German Shepherd Dog?

If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like? What color and coat type would you want? What lines would you go for? What's your ideal height and weight? What would you consider the perfect temperament? What level of drive would you want? What would you prefer as far as socialness/aloofness. Would you prefer that perfect dog to be male or female? 

We're talking about your dream dog here, so no names or pictures of existing dogs, please. Discussion only.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok I'll go.

I want a dog with my idea of the perfect GSD temperament. To me that means a very biddable dog, I think that biddability has been lost for many working dogs in favor of higher drives. I'd rather see slightly less drive and more biddability. I need a dog I can live with, not just work so that is why I find this trait to be very important. Next is a good balance of socialness and aloofness. No fear, will greet people in a friendly manner but is not glued to every new person. Then drive comes in, I need a good amount of balanced working drives. I want a dog that I can motivate thru play and enjoyment of spending time with me, so pack drive (or whatever you want to call it) is also important. I do not need or want a dog that fights with me over training, dominance, food, toys, or training situations, so a dog that will fight with me over these things is not of use to me. I do tolerate some of it when the dog is learning and young, but an adult dog that continues these behaviors is a dog that I would not keep.

I want a dog that is natually protective in a serious way. I want to see altertness and readiness to defend the property. This is also where biddability comes in -- when I say it's enough then they can calm down and be ok. I also want my dogs temperament to be concerned to a point about where I am, yet without clingyness. I do like a GSD with small independent streak.

Drive level needs to be better than average, but as I've said, balanced. I cannot stand a dog that goes into orbit all the time and can't think. I don't need a dog with so called "over the top" drive, just decent drive that can get us where I want to go in training. Sustained drive is very important, so is physical stamina.

I don't have an ideal with coat color, but I do like the regular coat length. I also like a dog that is on the larger side of the standard.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay this should be fun!!

I would want a blue sable female. Regular coat length. She would be drivey enough to work, but also have a shut off switch for down time at home. She would have to be socialiable, because I take my dogs everywhere. Standard height and weight.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Male
80-90 lbs.
Black Sable
Working lines of course








High Drives
Aloof with people but accepting of them
Aloof with dogs but accepting of them


----------



## shelleybeanz (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm... I would like a dog with a darker plush coat (I like a lot of black), not TOO huge, and who is strong and agile. Personality-wise, I would love a GSD that will greet people I invite into my home with a sniff and a wag and then go lay down. Maybe it's unfair of me to want this, but I would love to have one who has enough drive and energy to play fetch and enjoy his walks, but when we're in the house, will lie down with a bone to chew and be content without all the pacing and whining and pining after me.







If I leave the room, I'd prefer that he not have to feel like he has to follow me all the time (ie: clinginess is frustrating in a way because I feel guilty when I want time to myself!)
Also he'd be calm and patient with children, and respectful to our cats.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Well, that’s a lot to think about. I guess I’ll answer the easy parts first.

I like the look of the blockier male GSDs best and the darkest colors. I like the look of Blacks, Bi-colors w/mostly black and Black Sables. Of course, I like the working lines or old West German or Czech working lines to be more specific. As for size, I lean toward the standard, a medium size dog. I'm not real keen on large or oversized. Of course, for me it would be a male as far as gender.

Drive, Aloofness, socialness & temperament I really am pretty happy with one of the GSDs I currently own. If I could carbon copy that in another GSD, I would. He is aloof toward strangers but not toward me. He’s not the kind of dog who will climb up on your lap and he prefers to be undisturbed when he’s sleeping (though he will tolerate it). He can be social but as I said not overly affectionate or friendly. He has a higher prey drive. I think his prey drive is part of what makes him so fun to own and have around. 

(I'm sure I'm missing some things but I can always ad more later.)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Blanket b/t or Bi color, dark face, eyes. Balanced, no extremes. Stock coat. Female. Medium sized (57 cm, 23 inches or so), 60-70#, strong head, good bone, tight feet. Athletic.

Social, pushy, dominant, very confident dog that is also civil, biddable, hard and could be used for PP if needed. They must also adore kids. I like dogs with a tremendous amount of drive that will settle in the house, can travel with me, stay in hotel rooms, sleep on the bed, a dog with brains. Hard, calm, full grips, a lot of fight, insatiable desire to work, strong hunt drive and natural tracking ability. Exceptional nerves in all situations. 

I think that is everything.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I had almost 11 years with her--my first gsd: Massasoit Little Bear. I adopted her at 10 weeks from the Greenfield Humane Society in MA. She was outgoing, a natural alpha, absolutely trustworthy with kids (and very loving), great with puppies and other dogs and cats, protective but not overly so, extremely intelligent (people said she was almost human), loyal, only interested in people she knew, headstrong, brave, a great problem solver and I could take her anywhere with me. She knew what I wanted without my saying a word. She kept me from getting lost in the woods many times and she had the most wonderful sense of humor. She's the reason I got hooked on the breed.

Of course she had all of the typical health problems but her temperament couldn't have been more rock solid.


----------



## nellybelle (Dec 31, 2006)

My ideal is as dark as possible, especially the face. Not huge but well balanced and stocky.Has to be biddable but have strong desire to work and good prey drive. Must not bark at every knock on the door when I am home, I am in control. Must love people and be friendly but know not to bother guests. Must adore kiddies. Have to be willing to lay down quietly by my side or on it's bed when it's quiet time in the house, no begging for play time or acting up. A dog who checks on my whereabouts but doesn't cling or follow from room to room unless needed. I'm sure I've left out many things, but I think the most important points are covered.

And this describes my dog exactly, so I have exactly what I want.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Male
26"
90-100 lbs
Czech Border Patrol lines
Bi-color or very dark sable color
normal coat length, but the denser the better
medium drives
medium activity level
social-- but some degree of suspicion
biddable-- good pack drive
handler-focused, handler-sensitive
Affectionate with me
and a leeeeeettle bit pushy.


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

We had almost 10 years with her-our first Gsd-Sheba. She was medium height and weight. Black and tan with a normal coat. She had medium drive and activity. She loved people-her sweet eyes would look you in the face for a pet and kind word and then she'd leave you alone-she wasn't pushy. She adored children. We could take her anywhere and never have to worry about how she'd react. Very brave-not much rattled her. She was quite a lady-never slobbered her water all over the kitchen floor-knew enough to stay out of the garden in the spring so her feet wouldn't get muddy! She was biddable with just a touch of stubborness-added a bit of spice to life! Because of her and with her passing, we couldn't live without a GSD in our life. That is her greatest tribute.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

I must be the only one here who would like a long coat. Not too long but on the longer side of fluffy! I like fuzzy ears and butts! 

Male, 25"-26". 80-90lb. Red and black coat. 

Must be child friendly. Aloof with strangers and other dogs but willing to play. Bright and active but calm indoors. Food motivated may be good as my GSD isn't at all. Must also enjoy belly rubs and give good kisses!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Diesel_and_LisaI must be the only one here who would like a long coat. Not too long but on the longer side of fluffy!
> 
> Male, 25"-26". 80-90lb. Red and black coat.
> 
> Bright and active but calm indoors.












Nope you are not alone. That sounds like my ideal GSD (physically)

*Shelleybeanz: * I don't think that is unfair of you at all to want a GSD with a strong drive to fetch and walk, but relaxed inside. I have one that fits that description and I love that about him so much


----------



## megaren586 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd like a dark sable or a very deep red and black...big head, thicker body, a stocky dog. i don't want the back to be roached. I want a dog that's athletic and energetic, over the top is acceptable. I want a GSD who will immediately do anything i say, with no hesitation. i'd also like the dog to be calm and the house, and not drool so much


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Mine.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My perfect GSD.

Physical apparence; large (within the standard) heavy bone, blocky head, dark eye, not extreme rear angle or the popular roach back. Color preference would be black and red, blanket pattern with plush coat. Temperament rock-rock solid, no issues with sound or footing or surroundings. Naturally protective but biddable to handler. Kind to children and elderly. NO NO NO digestive problems or allergy problems, just a really healthy dog. I want a dog I can feed anything to and not have to worry about digestive upset. I don't want to have to deal with any food or enviornmental allergies. I don't mind a dog that challenges me. I will tolerate a bit of stubborness. NO dog aggressive dogs, but if challenged or pushed by another dog will not run and hide or roll over.

I like my females to be more on the doggy side and I will never own a bitchy looking male.

If I could get everything else, I wouldn't be so picky about the color.

Val

PS, I have 4 in the house and if I took bits and pieces from all of them I might get my perfect dog. But I am sure there would still be room for improvement.


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds almost like my ideal as well. hate the roach back!

I DO NOT like a GSD with a curly tail - I like a low tail set - "sword Tail"

oh and a nice ear set --- not too big set high on thier head 

must be a male dog for sure
two months ago I put the love of my life down - he was the perfect GSD


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to list my ear choice. I like a smaller ear, I call them Fox Ears, I dislike the big honking ears. They certainly don't hear any better with those big ears.

Val


----------



## DDRshep (Aug 7, 2007)

To me the perfect GSD is one who is willing to give up its life for its pack if necessary. A hero/heroine dog.

Colors, looks, gender, size, even temperament are irrelevant if it has the above quality.


----------



## daina52 (Apr 25, 2003)

My perfect G.S.Ds. Mine naturally .

No extremes of any feature. Moderation in everything, no over angulations or extremes in temperament. I have a preference for the SABLE of our breed standard, but colour to me is secondary.

I have to be able to live with a dog, I don't like [for myself or lifestyle] the 'high drive dog' that seems to be talked about. The G.S.D. to me should be aloof, self assured and calm, protective if needed without the in your face presence.

Cheers,
Dianne


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI had almost 11 years with her--my first gsd: Massasoit Little Bear. I adopted her at 10 weeks from the Greenfield Humane Society in MA. She was outgoing, a natural alpha, absolutely trustworthy with kids (and very loving),.....................She's the reason I got hooked on the breed.
> 
> Of course she had all of the typical health problems but her temperament couldn't have been more rock solid.


She sounds JUST like My perfect Match: Dublin Dan my first GSD...God I miss that old soul so+ SO much!!!!!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The perfect GSD is the first dog you brought home after having some knowledge about the breed. A bit to small, perhaps to large, not the perfect colors, took longer no house break then you thought. But you know the dog will literally die for you, and verbal commands are seldom necessary anymore because your German Shepherd knows your every move. You grab a purse to go shopping the dog is by your side, the purse stays on the table while your empty the trash, the dog knows and stays in the house.

The perfect GSD is simply yours.


----------



## charmaine (Aug 24, 2007)

Timber I really like what you wrote. It applies so well to our dogs, and of course you are right-----the perfect dog is ours.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am on my THIRD perfect GSD !







The perfect shepherd is the one laying next to you right now. They don't ask for much, but to be loved. If only people were able to give as much love as a shepherd .


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Overall health is foremost. Thereafter, I prefer males, smooth coat, black and red, med. blanket/mask, 90-95 pounds, large head, expressive eyes, reasonably straight back, alert, bright, and loving. I like a balanced temperment - confident and affectionate to me, but aloof as appropriate with others, mellow enough to enjoy being inside with me, accepting of other pets, and friendly toward visitors I allow inside. 

I think srfd44-2 said it well. The one laying next to you is the perfect dog. I do have the perfect dog - and consider myself very lucky!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

The 'perfect' GSD would not be the one that would be suitable for my simple home/family life. 








I like the blocky, sable, high-drive working class heroes - but don't have the brains or brawn to make that work in our working class home.

So, the perfect GSD for my situation would probably be the American Showline type. Tan with black saddle, please!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to say the perfect German Shepherd is my girl Maddie, I bred and raised her, she is 2 years old right now, but when she was 6 weeks old she was locked in a big, roomy box stall with her littermates, there was a large watering tub in the corner but the puppies were realy too small to reach up and climb in, but you know Murphy's Law. The puppies had dragged a horse blanket off the stall and dragged it into a corner where they bunched it up and it became just tall enough to provide a latter, it was a freezing January night 32 degrees, I arrived home and the dam of the litter ran to me absolutely frantic, unusual behavior that made me abandon my running truck in the front of the house when I unlocked the gates, she ran to the stall and there I found 3 puppies desperately trying to hang on, I rescued them and than discovered a 4th water logged and completely listless, I applied CPR and though she was rythmically breathing her body was absolutely freezing and shaking. I wrapped her in a burlap sack next to the wood stove and after feeding the horses massaged and rubbed her all night, even sleeping with her, I took her to Emergency in the morning when I was surprised to see she had survived and they told me she would probably have brain damage and at the very least pneumonia ( which she did, very severe) but....we made it, and I kept her, naming her Madcap Escapade ( Maddie), well yesterday she returned the favor to me, I was in the stall of one of the meanest horses on earth when I tripped on my laces, I fell and the horse turned at me snorting and stomping, I was scrambling back trying to get on my feet, when I heard a ferocious growl and the horse spun away from me, it was my Maddie girl chomping down on the horses side driving him into the corner! I have never been so humbled by one of my dogs, she is the epitome of a German Shepherd, loyal, faithful, and the heart of a lion!


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Larhage - what a great story. The thought of those babies in that water made me tense just reading about it. I am so glad she made it - pups can just find a way to get into the one thing you want them to ignore. She sure repaid the favor didn't she? What a good girl.


----------



## Donna Boothby (Jun 30, 2007)

I think my perfect GSD would be Maddie too!








I love my dog, but he came from a puppymill, (The one from Buxton, Maine ) and although we are lucky with no major health problems, it has been a trial training him, his drives are quirky!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lynnemd
> Wow Larhage - what a great story. The thought of those babies in that water made me tense just reading about it. I am so glad she made it - pups can just find a way to get into the one thing you want them to ignore. She sure repaid the favor didn't she? What a good girl.


Yes it was a very tense situation, and I was so mad at myself, having bred horses for 20 plus years I should have known better, I always try to assess each situation for safety and comfort with both my horses and my dogs, I never in a million years would have thought it could have happened, but it did. Little Maddie was so frozen that her temperature was not even 80 degrees, she was catotonic and just breathing in a very odd rhythmn, I remember feeling her ice cold gums and just knowing in my heart she couldn't possibly pull through, she was in a semi-coma for almost a whole day, but lying by the fire, and she had an unbelieavable amount of water coming out of every oriface, I had to replace her bedding several times a day, but than by the following evening when I went to check her she was sitting in a sternal position, and attempted to wag her tail, at that moment I rushed her to my Vet and said she made it! He was truly shocked, we put her on pedialyte and baby food and her little tail would wag stronger every day, she walked a little oddly for a few days, the Vet thought the other puppies were probably standing on her and pinched something, than she got severe pneumonia and still her little heart and will kicked in and she beat that, I was so attached to her by that time that I hid her when the puppy buyers came, no way was I parting with her, today you would never notice and her level of devotion to me is humbling, she sits outside each and every stall I clean just watching me. I must add she is also a very beautiful girl, both inside and out, a true gem of the breed.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome story!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

A Stunningly Beautiful Black and Red Showdog Male. 

25" 80 pounds

Working Dog Temperament and Drives

100% Solid Nerves

Very Biddable

Balanced Drives

Completely Healthy to the ripe old age of about 15


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys the stories are neat, but that should be for another thread. The rules for this thread:


> Quote:What do you consider to be the perfect German Shepherd Dog?
> 
> If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like? What color and coat type would you want? What lines would you go for? What's your ideal height and weight? What would you consider the perfect temperament? What level of drive would you want? What would you prefer as far as socialness/aloofness. Would you prefer that perfect dog to be male or female?
> 
> We're talking about your dream dog here, so no names or pictures of existing dogs, please. Discussion only.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1The perfect GSD is the first dog you brought home after having some knowledge about the breed. A bit to small, perhaps to large, not the perfect colors, took longer no house break then you thought. But you know the dog will literally die for you, and verbal commands are seldom necessary anymore because your German Shepherd knows your every move. You grab a purse to go shopping the dog is by your side, the purse stays on the table while your empty the trash, the dog knows and stays in the house.
> 
> The perfect GSD is simply yours.










Yes. Colour, the perfect build, coat length aren't important to me. My pup is a drivy, excitable, happy bundle of fur that constantly challenges me, keeps me laughing, makes me smile.
She has a brain that she uses, she is dominant but not aggressive, she learns quickly no timidness or shyness, and she is full of love. She is aloof towards other people and dogs but likes a quick show of affection from them and a play from the other dogs. She is protective of us and our property. She still has a lot to learn, but has shown that she can. I think she is perfect for me and my family.


----------



## fritz1 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1The perfect GSD is the first dog you brought home after having some knowledge about the breed. A bit to small, perhaps to large, not the perfect colors, took longer no house break then you thought. But you know the dog will literally die for you, and verbal commands are seldom necessary anymore because your German Shepherd knows your every move. You grab a purse to go shopping the dog is by your side, the purse stays on the table while your empty the trash, the dog knows and stays in the house.
> 
> The perfect GSD is simply yours.


Best answer so far up to this post, I've had 4 so far just lost two in Sep and Dec 07 I have two now 11 1/2 yrs female and a 5 1/2 months puppy , while they all had different personality I loved every one of them the same, had my fav but equaly loved couldn't have done without any of them my dogs now my every move and know what to do and my older female is now training the new puppy she made my job easy less than half the work


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomA Stunningly Beautiful Black and Red Showdog Male.
> 
> 25" 80 pounds
> 
> ...


Tammy I with you









Have one just like that but his is only 73 lbs ( 2 1/2) will get up to 75-77 lbs I think.
And I sure hope for the ripe old age of about 15.
I Love this Picture, *Ulk at thirteen years of age!*


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

<span style='font-family: Arial Black'>


> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like?
> <span style="color: #990000">Large boned, and very balanced. It would look like motion.</span>
> What color and coat type would you want?
> ...


</span>

Funny, what I wanted changed a little bit


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For temperament the dog would have to have good balanced working drives, not over the top drives (I'm not competitive in ScH and would enjoy it but I'm not interested in serious competition), an on/off switch, the ability to settle in the house, well-socialized, a total family dog but with TONS of energy and athleticism. Must have solid nerves, be aloof toward strangers (not too outgoing) but very confident, be very attentive and engaged in work/training. I would prefer a male, 75-80lbs, 24-25". No roachy back, not to extreme angulation. Rich pigment, very masculine and solid head.

My favorite color of the day is Black and Red German show line


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

"If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like?" 

A V rated working line. Strong, masculine head (regardless of gender), blocky, ears well proportioned (I'll pass on the Fennec Fox ears so many GSDs have). Very tight feet, nails that are strong but do not grow fast or much at all. Tough pads. Long tail (sucker for this!) Good movement but NOT a flying trotter- structure to work sheep for a 10 hour day, not for a 10 minute romp in the ring. 

"What color and coat type would you want?" 

Very black sable with excellent pigment and color and short stock coat. Strong black muzzle and mask. Bicolor patterning. Not TOO dark of an eye, but enough to stand out from the black sable color. Also would love a solid blue and a solid liver and a "black sable" type of blue, all colors in this ideal "perfect dog." Okay, we'll throw in a black plush and a white plush too, for kicks.







And hey, if the dog can impress on a national-level field and make K9 LEOs ooh and aah, I'll take one in Panda and even one of German highlines, what the hey. Then I can be known as "that one gal that has all these PERFECT GSDs in a rainbow of colors!"









"What lines would you go for?" 

Working lines, of course!

"What's your ideal height and weight?"

Low to middle of the standard for both.

"What would you consider the perfect temperament?"

Very strong, solid nerves. Exuding confidence without any handler aggression. Very thoughtful and calculating. Accepting of people as cued by the handler/family. ADORES children no matter who "owns" them. On the hard side, sharp enough to bark at strangers on the property but not much sharper than that. Extremely biddable with excellent focus. Good herding instinct. Dominant personality to the point where it brings confidence, but not rank-driven. Pushy with playtime is fine. Polite around other animals outside of the family without having to be everydog's buddy. Good with cats. Very playful. Always willing to explore and try something out. Calm and focused on handler in crowds and traffic. Good prey drive but civil doing bitework. Possessing ample GOOD aggression. Solid temperament to the point where the dog will tak EVERYTHING in stride and not be stressed to the point of balking or freaking. A dog that can complete that "real life stress agility course" on the first couple of runs would be perfect. Excellent tracking ability with the ability to learn nose-down but also the ability to airscent. Basically, one that can be trained to VST level.

"What level of drive would you want?" 
Very high drive with a good energy level and a STRONG off switch! The high drive is great for training, especially in distraction, but I think a dog can have very high drives without having explosive energy. Ideally, mine would be high energy without being so high that it'd always be on the move one way or another. Couple hours of running around and some mental work should be enough to maintain the dog as "livable." Note that this means "can hang out in the house without acting like a Superball shot out of a cannon." This exercise should not make the dog keel over and sleep for hours, exhausted beyond belief.

"What would you prefer as far as socialness/aloofness."

As above, polite with other people and dogs, but not everyone's and everydog's friend. Sorta like "shake hands, nice to meet you, how's the weather, have a nice day" type. But if the dog wants to crawl up to every child on the block and roll over for rubs, I won't be mad.









"Would you prefer that perfect dog to be male or female?"

I guess male, but maybe one perfect dog of each gender would suffice!

All of that isn't too much to ask for, is it?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Black and Red long coat, 26 inches and 85 lbs. German Show lines with excellent hips, loyal and adoring temperament, fun, smart and male. Medium prey drive. He would be comfortable in all social situations but protective of his family.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

> Quote:The perfect GSD is the first dog you brought home after having some knowledge about the breed. A bit to small, perhaps to large, not the perfect colors, took longer no house break then you thought. But you know the dog will literally die for you, and verbal commands are seldom necessary anymore because your German Shepherd knows your every move. You grab a purse to go shopping the dog is by your side, the purse stays on the table while your empty the trash, the dog knows and stays in the house.
> 
> The perfect GSD is simply yours.


I love that answer.









But, onto the original post...



> Quote:If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like? What color and coat type would you want?


Long haired, very dark sable.



> Quote:What lines would you go for?


German working lines. The ones you see in the Wildhaus dogs.











> Quote:What's your ideal height and weight?


Larger end of the standard, but not above that. Healthy, active, fit weight. The kind where the dog isn't skinny, but you can tell it's worked. A muscle-ly dog.











> Quote:What would you consider the perfect temperament? What level of drive would you want? What would you prefer as far as socialness/aloofness.


Aloof with strangers, social and friendly towards known individuals, great with children, active with high drives, but not "hyperactive", eager to please, able to go nonstop, and have nice relaxing couch days as well. Pretty much what I have.



> Quote:Would you prefer that perfect dog to be male or female?


Doesn't really matter, but I'd like to try a male next.


----------



## diver101 (Feb 19, 2008)

It seems quite a few people seem to like the German or European line.
The reason I am asking this is I have a question.
When I cam over in 87 I brought with me 2 German Shepherds both registered in Germany.
I also bought a male born in the US but out of German lines.
Now my question is the German line of Shepherds is much less angled than the American version plus they are heavier boned.
Please don't get me wrong I am not trying to insult anyone's dog but when you look at AKC and what wins in the ring it isn't out of German or European lines.
The shepherds that win are very angled very low in the back I personally do not care for that look.
So my question is when you have a breed that was created in a country doesn't matter where should the standard not be set by that country.
I put my male in the confirmation ring only once and while I had a lot of people like him he stood out like a sore thump.
I have heard many stories why the German Shepherd isn't the same but than have 2 classes one for the German Shepherd and one for the American version.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: khurleyHere's our new weekly discussion topic (compliments of Wisc. Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh good topic!!!!
For me I'd want somewhere in the middle of the beauty American dogs posess, and the structure and working ability of the German dogs. I don't want extreme angulation, or a very roached back. 
Nice expressive face, deep dark eyes, solid muscle tone but not overly large or developed. Preferably around 90-95lbs (male).
I'm partial to darker dogs, like Reich (so far). Predominantly black, with nice tan points. Standard short coat.
SOLID temperament. When it's time to learn and work, direct focus and deeply ingrained powerful drive. Also knows when it's time to turn it 'off' and suitable for being in a home with kids. Fearless, but not unneccesarily aggressive. Alert, watchful, generally aloof, but with the propensity for bonding with family members and accepting of those the family accepts.
Of course the perfect dog would be without major health issues. No HD or congenital defects.

Right now, my girl is the perfect GSD to me, whether she lives up to my 'dream GSD' prospect or not. She's gorgeous, already very attached to me and my boys -working on the bond with hubby-, so far healthy, and has the potential to posess whatever temperament/behavior/drive I chose to develop in her. I couldn't ask for a better friend. She'll follow wherever I go, and try to learn what I ask her to as best she can (given I do it right!).


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: diver101It seems quite a few people seem to like the German or European line.
> The reason I am asking this is I have a question.
> When I cam over in 87 I brought with me 2 German Shepherds both registered in Germany.
> I also bought a male born in the US but out of German lines.
> ...


The german dogs were created and cultivated for work ability. A uniform look was sought, but 'beauty' was not priority.
When they were introduced here, beauty and grace took *a* front seat (not necessarily *the* front seat). It led to a different look.
I like both, but am partial myself to nice heavy bone and that 'worker' look.


----------



## diver101 (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Reichsmom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: diver101It seems quite a few people seem to like the German or European line.
> ...


Well I like some of the aspects of the American line minus the extreme angulations I like the straight back.
But shouldn't there be room for both?
There is a reason Germany created the dog in that way and while I realize that years of breeding has improved on a lot of faults I truly believe the German version of the Shepherd shouldn't have to compete against it's American version.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have my perfect dog. He is a male, black and red with a plush coat and very dark eyes. He is of moderate bone, 26" tall at the shoulder, and 85#. He is a top show dog, but likes to work also, with obedience and rally titles erned, but also trained in other venues such as agility. Loves children, though never raised with them. Does bite prevention talks to grade school age kids and loves the chance to show off and be petted. He has been to Westminster (won an Award of Merit) and has been on TV promoting dog activities in the St. Louis area. He was my service dog after two bad falls that I had -- broke my shoulder in one, and cracked a vertabrae in the other. he brought me my shoes, picked up things that I dropped, helped me in and out of bed and on and off the toilet.

What more could you ask for in a dog??


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Daphne, that Tag IS a dream dog!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quoteaphne, that Tag IS a dream dog!!


How did you know I was talking about Tag??


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Because he is one of a kind! (and Luca's idol...)


----------



## NadiaBG (Jul 3, 2008)

> Quote: Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> 
> If you could pick every aspect of your GSD, what would that dog look like?
> Large boned, and very balanced. It would look like motion.
> ...












I've got what I wanted!
There he is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2578779634/


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

B-boy is the perfect GSD.
I would love a long haired one black and red but DH wouldn't


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have two perfect GSDs. I have had perfect dogs before them and the next dogs will be perfect too.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Hate to play 'devil advocate' here but my definition of a perfect dog is a dog who reaches into your heart is part of you and you are grateful EVERY day for the chance to be with and learn from that dog!That said my Jake is SOO far from perfect in most peoples eyes but a shining star and teacher in mine!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I could not agree more; thanks for your comment.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I just spent the afternoon vacuuming. So I think the perfect GSD would be one that didn't shed (or at least didn't shed so much!)


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogHate to play 'devil advocate' here but my definition of a perfect dog is a dog who reaches into your heart is part of you and you are grateful EVERY day for the chance to be with and learn from that dog!That said my Jake is SOO far from perfect in most peoples eyes but a shining star and teacher in mine!


110% agreed!!! In my eyes, mine are perfect!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My two boys are perfect in my eyes. Yeah, there are one or two things every now and then I wish they didn't do, but in my eyes that's part of being perfect because when they do something right, or don't do that thing, it's so rewarding.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Perfect GSD? Mine. I love her dearly and I'll never stop.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

White

Athletic, very little angulation. Long legs

26"

75 Lbs. 

Social, protective, but social once aquainted. 

Communicative, but doesn't bark much.

Likes to run, can be trusted off leash.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

TILDEN!!!

_except_:

an inch taller (26")
a couple of inches longer
a slightly wider/masculine head
a pinch more drive (food, ball, anything at this point)
minus the whining, the b*tch-stripe (which i've actually grown to love) and the sensitive digestive system.

that almost sounds like alot, but really it isnt - he's pretty close to perfect in my eyes... and for $37 bucks who's complainin?

now that i think about it - if i could combine Gia and Tilden minus Gia's attitude and hip dysplasia... i believe perfection would exist.

*ETA: i just read the rules so lets see if i can type and think fast enough to meet the editing time -- my ideal dog would be a black and red longhair male, a cross between german show and working lines if possible... 26" and 75lbs. deep deep pigment & color, soft silky shiny coat. friendly, social, loving, and easy going demeanor... dogs/cats/people/kids/seniors/disabled - no worries whatsoever. quiet, moderately territorial, moderately protective - rock solid nerves and health. a sweet expression with big wide ears, lighter eyes are nice. hmm, guess thats it... i'm easy to please.*


----------



## luvsheps (Aug 26, 2007)

Since there is NO perfect German Shepherd, I shall make up one I would want or may have.
Deep black n red pigment, good ear set, very dark eyes, black mask, black saddleback to tail and black mostly on tail, long set well from croup. Nice tight toes, good legs, not cow hocked much.
Nice back, shoulder set well into the back, strong mind, but sound nerves to work in most fields, but makes a quiet playful pet or companion. I like the medium sized ears, within SV rules for weight for male or female. Little over, large boned dog, strong minded but easy to train and loyal. Top West Lines of work/show of course. from titled parents a nice young one to train Obedience and therapy


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My Fidelco girls have been the light of my life for 7 years. Their drive, work ethic, and loyality have been my true learning process and partnership with the breed.
My dream shep came in the form of a rather ugly 2 week old pup who was left for dead by his breeder.
Removed from his home by an animal control officer, I agreed to foster him in my shep emporium until he was old enough to go to a new residence.
He is a cripple; the best we could do for him was fuse his shattered hock.
He is definatetly a boy.
I really love my smart arsed girls.
Frodo is the best dog who has ever crossed my path.
Crippled? Yeah, but so what? I'll still love you. And I'll take down the girls before they get too big!
Broken leg? The UPS driver doesn't know that when I push aside the window blind to see what he is up too!
Crate? Only manic puppies need a crate! I am 8 months old, and grown thank you. What? The alpha 3 year old is in a crate when you're not home??? Shame.
Men? They're cool.
New people? Someone to flirt with!
Life is Good! Frodo's motto.
He is not a dog I would have drempt of keeping, but now I couldn't live without.
Long live Mr. Frodo v Baggins!


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

My perfect shepherd is very dark sable. A little oversized, maybe 110-120 pounds. Enough drive to motivate him, but not so much that it's consuming.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

For me it would be; looks like a GSD, has good hips, sound nerve and the drive to become a patrol/detector dog. 

DFrost


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JamieOk I'll go.
> 
> I want a dog with my idea of the perfect GSD temperament. To me that means a very biddable dog, I think that biddability has been lost for many working dogs in favor of higher drives. I'd rather see slightly less drive and more biddability. I need a dog I can live with, not just work so that is why I find this trait to be very important. Next is a good balance of socialness and aloofness. No fear, will greet people in a friendly manner but is not glued to every new person. Then drive comes in, I need a good amount of balanced working drives. I want a dog that I can motivate thru play and enjoyment of spending time with me, so pack drive (or whatever you want to call it) is also important. I do not need or want a dog that fights with me over training, dominance, food, toys, or training situations, so a dog that will fight with me over these things is not of use to me. I do tolerate some of it when the dog is learning and young, but an adult dog that continues these behaviors is a dog that I would not keep.
> 
> ...


That's my description of a perfect dog regardless of breed. Luckily I seem to have found it or trained it in every dog I've owned I'm not completely sure which.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

some of all your answers or ideas of the perfect GSD is the reason they are going to crap these days...because ppl want to change what is pleaseing to the eye into something that is pleaseing to there nature. dont go out and buy a GSD pup or rescue etc etc and wish that they didnt have any drive or that they were a golden retriever in a GSD body...

this would be like going out and buying a ferrari and puting a 4 cylinder motor in it because its too much car for you!! DUH!!! then you should have bought the little ford escort in the neighbors driveway!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I want my dog to be like shelleybeanz, but in red and black longcoat, like Diesel_and_Lisa. One male(got him) and one female. My girl WILL come around and be just right with time







Size doesn't matter, but the love and devotion does! Biddable would be nice. Must be good with cats and love kids!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogHate to play 'devil advocate' here but my definition of a perfect dog is a dog who reaches into your heart is part of you and you are grateful EVERY day for the chance to be with and learn from that dog!That said my Jake is SOO far from perfect in most peoples eyes but a shining star and teacher in mine!


Well said!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My dream GSD is very far fetched and sort of silly...but I have an awesome mental image of what would be fun to own.

I would love a male GSD that is the size of a Great Dane and is either solid black or brindle. He would be very social and friendly to all....but also would boldly protect his family/pack in the face of danger even if it meant to the death!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDs
> 
> I would love a male GSD that is the size of a Great Dane and is either solid black or brindle.


they do have those!! there called dutch shepherds!!







....except for they arent the size of a great dane...


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

The one that you own.....


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDs
> ...


OH I looooove the Dutchies!!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

My perfect GSD:

A showline GSD, with a deep red and black plushy coat. A dark black mask and saddle, great earset, dark eyes, etc. Has enough drives when needed, but also has an off switch inside the house. Can play and fetch all day or be content sleeping most of the day. Also, great with people and dogs of all kinds, young, old, disabled, etc. Has nerves of steel and even when startled, recovers easily.

Miko is pretty much my ideal GSD except for a couple fronts: I need to know his hips are good! I'm paranoid about them, but if he does have good hips, he really would be THE perfect GSD. Also, he lacks stamina. He has all right drives, but tires really easily. 

He also has a lot of strengths though! He is so social. Not so much with other dogs after the incident, but is so great with people and especially kids. He can't meet a child and not give them a few licks. Also, I think he is gorgeous and he tends to gather crowds.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> this would be like going out and buying a ferrari and puting a 4 cylinder motor in it because its too much car for you!! DUH!!! then you should have bought the little ford escort in the neighbors driveway!!


 But then you wouldn't feel like a freaking awesome driver and no one would turn their heads to take a second look at your little car and you in it







The same goes with dogs.

My perfect GSD - good nerves, strong will and clear head. That's it, everything else is not that important or is subject to training, conditioning and/or medical treatment.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: george1990.
> 
> Also, he lacks stamina. He has all right drives, but tires really easily.


Keep in mind he is still a BABY.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

My perfect GSD would be a each of the 5, I have owned rolled into one and they would live much longer lives (and know how to clean the house!)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Super dark black sable.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ursa LunarMine.


I like that answer!

My dream GSD is a black bi-color or heavily blanketed Black and tan... long coat, with a Golden Retriever'ish type feathering, rather than the thick Northern breed like coat of some LHs. Moderate angles, but enough to be pretty. Tight feet, pretty movement, and a nice expression. I don't care for the blocky heads- I like an American style head, usually.

Loves water, playing ball, and long walks, but is cuddly and snuggly and mellow indoors. Only interested in me and a few close friends, but not timid or fearful. Likes my partner, but is definitely MY dog and no one else's. Protective, but not a barker. Social with other dogs, but not obsessed or focused on them. I have NO tolerance for dogs that are storm phobic or afraid of fireworks, and I'd have a hard time with that, since I live in a state where it storms violently every single day all summer. I hate unnecessary barking, too, so I couldn't cope with a dog that barked at people just passing on the sidewalk minding their own business and things like that. I would like a dog that would bark at someone actually approaching my home, though, since I've always had breeds that NEVER bark (Whippets, etc) I have never owned a dog that would bark, even at an intruder or the doorbell.

While it's too soon to be absolutely sure on temperament, so far my puppy is:

A black Bi color
Long haired, of the style I prefer (I saw an older sibling LH, the parents are both normal coats)
Moderate but pretty angles
Head I like, even though he's all German lines
Loves water
Calm, cuddly, mellow (he's asleep calmly in my lap as I type this... how long will he fit in my lap at my desk? lol he's 12 weeks old)
Into me and only me, though he does love my son and my DH, which is awesome
Aloof, but not fearful
Loves to walk
Plays with toys
Ignores other dogs but is friendly if they greet him
VERY smart- housebroken in days, learned "sit" in minutes
Doesn't appear to notice violent thunder storms
Never barks at anything on the street, but did growl lowly when someone walked right in my door, until he realized it was DH and was all happy- I liked that!!! Never had a dog that would do that!

I'd say I have a good chance of ending up with the dog I want


----------



## Alfrido (Oct 17, 2009)

There is no such thing as a perfect GSD. Every dog has quirks and faults. But isnt that what makes a dog more likable?


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

The perfect GSD would be one that cleans up after him/herself.


----------

